# What else? Belt buckles ...



## loveit_latherit (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wanted to share some of the other things I do  http://www.etsy.com/shop/AnnaPereira
I have an addiction to creation. Belt Buckles, fashion and of course - SOAP!


----------



## Lazy Bone (Nov 30, 2010)

Your soaps look yummy!
I love your art buckles!


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Lazy Bone


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

_(spam removed by admin)_


----------



## Hazel (Apr 2, 2011)

Crafty spammer.


----------

